# Penn 525 Mag



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Up for sale. Reel needs no introduction. Excellent mint condition and barely used. Not surf fishing no longer. Asking 200.00 plus shipping cost 10.00

please see pics and ask any questions.


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

spinner81 said:


> Up for sale. Reel needs no introduction. Excellent mint condition and barely used. Not surf fishing no longer. Asking 200.00 plus shipping cost 10.00
> 
> please see pics and ask any questions.


taking down due to lack of interest. Thanks


----------

